# Case LFA137 grain drill



## Boomer843 (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyone have any information on a Case LFA137 grain drill? I found one at a pretty good price. Gentleman says it works. Trying to find info about it


----------



## Boomer843 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Boomer843 (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is on ebay, might be worth getting. 
Seems there is not much info out there on these things. Maybe someone here has one and can help you out.


----------

